# problemas con el portage

## deniawor

ni puedo actualizar con emerge portage, pero si puedo instalar cualquier programa que no este en la lista para poder hacer un emerge -vauDN world

y cuando hago emerge portage me sale el siguiente mensaje:

--2012-03-20 22:46:51--  (intento: 2)  http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/portage-2.1.10.49.tar.bz2

Connecting to gentoo-euetib.upc.es|147.83.169.250|:80... conectado.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... Error de lectura (Expiró el tiempo de conexión) en las cabeceras.

Reintentando.

alguna idea, gracias

----------

## cameta

¿Cuanto hace que no actualizas?

Yo en estos casos hago lo siguiente:

emerge --sync

emerge portage

----------

## deniawor

todas las semanas pero lo que no es normal es que si puede instalar otro paquete que no este entre los nuevos actualizaciones despues de hacer emerge --sync, eso es lo que pregunto

----------

## gerezm

nose si  emerge-websync sirve, tambien intentaria cambiar de mirrors.

Recien pruebo con el navegador y pude bajar ese archivo, lo copiaria a la cache de paquetes a ver si lo detecta (sino lo detecta probaria con emerge --gencaches ). Ahora no estoy en gentoo para probarlo.

----------

